# Problems installing flash plugin



## gentleman (Oct 5, 2011)

I am having troubles installing flash plugin. I am running 8.2-RELEASE-p3 for amd64 architecture. 


```
# make install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for linux-f10-flashplugin-10.3r183.10
=> linux-f10-flashsupport-9.0.1.i386.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.3r183.10.
=> Attempting to fetch [url]ftp://ftp.ipt.ru/pub/download/linux-f10-flashsupport-9.0.1.i386.tar.gz[/url]
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.ipt.ru/pub/download/linux-f10-flashsupport-9.0.1.i386.tar.gz:[/url] No address record
=> Attempting to fetch [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.3r183.10/linux-f10-flashsupport-9.0.1.i386.tar.gz[/url]
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.3r183.10/linux-f10-flashsupport-9.0.1.i386.tar.gz:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.3r183.10 and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10.
```

A similar problem was reported by other people in the past, and the origin was an out-dated ports collection. I did

[cmd=]# portsnap fetch install[/cmd]

but did not help. Is the port broken?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 5, 2011)

Adobe likes to change the distfile without changing the version.  The port is usually updated quickly to match.


----------



## gentleman (Oct 5, 2011)

Does it mean that I should wait until the port is updated to the new version?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 6, 2011)

Whoops, just looked at the error message above.  It can't download the support file.  The Russian site isn't found (DNS?) and the file isn't on the main FreeBSD FTP site.  Maybe a vulnerability was discovered.  Try again, and if it still isn't found, it's worth checking with the port maintainer (make maintainer) to make sure they know about the problem.


----------



## mnjagadeesh (Oct 6, 2011)

*problems with installing flashplugin*

Hi,

I am trying to install linux-f10-flashplugin10. Here is the error I see.
I tried to search linux-f10-flashsupport-9.0.1.i386.tar.gz to download but no luck.
May I have link/url to download it


```
/usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10]# make install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for linux-f10-flashplugin-10.3r183.10
=> linux-f10-flashsupport-9.0.1.i386.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.3r183.10.
=> Attempting to fetch [url]ftp://ftp.ipt.ru/pub/download/linux-f10-flashsupport-9.0.1.i386.tar.gz[/url]
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.ipt.ru/pub/download/linux-f10-flashsupport-9.0.1.i386.tar.gz:[/url] No address record
=> Attempting to fetch [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.3r183.10/linux-f10-flashsupport-9.0.1.i386.tar.gz[/url]
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.3r183.10/linux-f10-flashsupport-9.0.1.i386.tar.gz:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.3r183.10 and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 6, 2011)

Previous post merged in. Search the forums next time?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 6, 2011)

That was quick: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-emulation/2011-October/009172.html

Thanks for reporting it!


----------



## mnjagadeesh (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you very much. I followed the instructions given in that link and it installed smoothly. Thank you all for this help.


----------

